# MWPHGL of Michigan



## Ben Walker (Feb 11, 2015)

Greetings Brethren

PM Bernt C. Walker ( Ben )

Jimmie Lunceford Lodge No. 45


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome Michigan Brother.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Greetings and welcome brother


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## Gomabxi (Feb 21, 2015)

Greetings Brother


----------

